# Broken bikes and parts... POST EM!!!!



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Everybody post bikes you have broken whether it's the frame or parts from the bike.

Broken forks are a plus.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Now I wish I had a pic of the guy coming down the gondola at Diablo with the lowers and front wheel missing off his boxxer... nothing left but stanchion.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL. That would fo'real suck.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

kjhfkhf


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> kjhfkhf


staged?


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Now I wish I had a pic of the guy coming down the gondola at Diablo with the lowers and front wheel missing off his boxxer... nothing left but stanchion.


ive seen that pic


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

dowst said:


> staged?


I think so !

the only broken bike parts pics I got is a old Zokie with the dropouts snapped off..


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

MTB_prodigy said:


> ive seen that pic


I saw it with my own eyes 2 days ago. Was one of the racers during practice on saturday.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

nice, how the heck did that headtube get broken off


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

the only pic i have of anything ive broken is this bmx crank arm
but ive broken bolt on axles, two frames on the swing arm, bent pedal spindles and such.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

Djponee said:


> nice, how the heck did that headtube get broken off


50/50ed a ~27 foot double over a ravine. pretty gnarly...


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*Busted Manitou (Old Skool)*

This was a fork I sold to one of my riding buddies years ago. He had the not so good idea of using a bovine clamp AND a tie down so the bike wouldn't move around while riding down dirt roads to go riding. The best part is that he wanted to know if Manitou would warranty it!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

oh, that sucks, real bad


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dowst said:


> staged?


yes and no. the bikes broke at those place/points where the pic was taken, i obviously didn't have the camera ready when they happened...


----------



## Dean- (Sep 29, 2007)

wow... these are some crazy pics!


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I think I have broken every part on a bike, there isn't a thread big enough for that many pics.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

:eekster: Dead Foes Mono!!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

ohgklajfh


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

creyc said:


> :eekster: Dead Foes Mono!!


seen a few.. that monocque tubing is REAL thin there.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*ahh 03 Bighit Comp*









Happened Twice.. haha


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

dowst said:


> ohgklajfh


one would think..... 
even snapped the shock shaft.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

creyc said:


> :eekster: Dead Foes Mono!!


close ups. and a couple randoms...


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

my old bike, lol


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

Not mine, but saw it on a local forum a couple weeks ago. Happened near Gillette Stadium in Foxboro, Ma. Gary Fisher vs. Tacoma....

I think we can tell who wins


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

sick thread keep the pics coming...


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> close ups. and a couple randoms...


oh sh!t, i have those bars on my dh bike, maybe i should replace them.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

that was a fun day.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

sweet red bars...


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Stuff like this scares me.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

MaddSquirrel said:


> Stuff like this scares me.


MEEEE TOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> staged?


nah...dickies hat saved him


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

MTB_prodigy said:


> MEEEE TOOOO!!!!!!


Leading cause of bankruptcy is medical bills =\


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

mtnbiker662 said:


> Not mine, but saw it on a local forum a couple weeks ago. Happened near Gillette Stadium in Foxboro, Ma. Gary Fisher vs. Tacoma....
> 
> I think we can tell who wins


i think he got a ticket from a statey for an unsecure load. Guy in the tacoma was pissed.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

omg guys!!! you're scaring the children!!!



Man these pics are scary as phuck!!! Makes me think twice about a lot of things... especially my recent weight weenie woes...


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

coohwhip said:


> i think he got a ticket from a statey for an unsecure load. Guy in the tacoma was pissed.


Yeah, bike came right off his Thule roof rack and he was ticketed. Surprisingly there was no damage to the Tacoma.

When the driver of the Tacoma came back and showed the kid his mangled bike, he immediately broke out into non-stop laughter.


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

mtnbiker662 said:


> Yeah, bike came right off his Thule roof rack and he was ticketed. Surprisingly there was no damage to the Tacoma.
> 
> When the driver of the Tacoma came back and showed the kid his mangled bike, he immediately broke out into non-stop laughter.


Yea, i heard ed was laughin lol
I was at nam when it happened, i could see the lights from gillette, it was a good day for a ride.
I dont think ive really broken anything, other than a derrailer hanger


----------



## lagarto grande (Jun 8, 2007)

MaddSquirrel said:


> Stuff like this scares me.


No need to be scared if you go over your bikes with a flashlight regularly. I've cracked at least half dozen frames and many more parts (over 27 years or so) and never had one separate while I was riding it. A good flashlight will show you alot that regular lighting won't. They're your teeth.


----------



## brittmtb (Jan 11, 2005)

This is my friend's frame after hitting a road gap.


----------



## ertman (Aug 24, 2007)

A buddy's Kona met a sad fate on only the second ride last year...


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

thatdownhillkid said:


> that was a fun day.


Didn't you read the sticker on that shock? It said not to do whatever you did.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwight Moody said:


> Didn't you read the sticker on that shock? It said not to do whatever you did.


hahahahahahahahahahaha soooo true


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtnbiker662 said:


> Not mine, but saw it on a local forum a couple weeks ago. Happened near Gillette Stadium in Foxboro, Ma. Gary Fisher vs. Tacoma....
> 
> I think we can tell who wins


At least the casette and bashguard survived.... those E13 bastids sure know how to do bashguards..


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ertman said:


> A buddy's Kona met a sad fate on only the second ride last year...


that spoke is bent...might want to replace that...

haha JK...how on EARTH did he mess up a rim that bad?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> that spoke is bent...might want to replace that...
> 
> haha JK...how on EARTH did he mess up a rim that bad?


reflectors are known to cause some SERIOUS damage


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

dowst said:


> reflectors are known to cause some SERIOUS damage


bahahahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

bent the lowers on my White Brothers fork back in June. Luckily, I haven't snapped anything in a epic failure....yet...


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

whoops


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

brittmtb said:


> This is my friend's frame after hitting a road gap.


:eekster: :eekster: hope your buddy didn't look like the bike after that also.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

mtnbiker662 said:


> Not mine, but saw it on a local forum a couple weeks ago. Happened near Gillette Stadium in Foxboro, Ma. Gary Fisher vs. Tacoma....
> 
> I think we can tell who wins


that's why we don't buy gary fisher...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sure dont make bikes how they used to haha, damn, i was going to buy those azonic ultracross bars, but not now


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i know it's not a bicycle, but saw this on the TT forums....so sad.
RM250 vs. semi


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

shoulda' got a four-stroke


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

then it's $7500 instead of $5000 lost.........apparently it fell out of the back of his truck. idunno how, you would think he would secure it well enough so it wouldn't do that...


----------



## milo84 (Sep 23, 2007)

I feel so much better about my carnage now. Turns out I'm not nearly as abusive a rider as I feared. And now I'm going to get that flashlight inspection going...


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

rm_racer said:


> then it's $7500 instead of $5000 lost.........apparently it fell out of the back of his truck. idunno how, you would think he would secure it well enough so it wouldn't do that...


I can see it happening very easily, actually. I see so many people just throw them in the beds of their trucks leaning on the bed/side. Its scary! Apparently they think because it weighs 200lbs its not going anywhere :madman:

I personally own a Yamaha WR250 and that pic makes me just a lil sick looking at my beauty right here all safe and sound in the nice warm garage.


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

Buying light **** for bikes is a false economy.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

Dwight Moody said:


> Didn't you read the sticker on that shock? It said not to do whatever you did.


all i did was double a rhythm section at my local dirt jumps


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

chooofoojoo said:


> that's why we don't buy gary fisher...


It got hit by a truck fool


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

uncle-mofo said:


> Buying light **** for bikes is a false economy.


????


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> that's why we don't buy gary fisher...


Hit by a truck or not, it's still a Fairy Gisher.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*This looks a tad bit painfull*



Ouch...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Ouch...


OOOOH!! DAMN!


----------



## dezul43 (Apr 26, 2006)

http://www.somewhereinsocal.com/crashed.html
broke my boxxer at the beginning of video which then causes me to go down a cliff in santa barbara. that was a tuff ride down...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ouch you broke the arch of that Ride?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

that rm250 is totally bonkers


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Ouch you broke the arch of that Ride?


yeah that's what i was thinking. i had to rewind it a couple times to see...they looked bent in one of the clips too.



dowst said:


> that rm250 is totally bonkers


it's sad looking at it, because i have one also.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

(I thought) it was $235 down the drain...nothing compared to these bikes and forks snapped in half though! These bikes look like they're such thin metal!


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

just snapped.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

thatdownhillkid said:


> all i did was double a rhythm section at my local dirt jumps


My XC fork says "no dirt jumping, down hill, or extreme freeriding" on it. I try to keep the free riding on the mild side and walk the bike down hills.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Ruff weekend:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Is that a 66? How the hell did you do that  ..... we all know Marzocchis don't break!


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Yep that is a cracked 66RC2X and a SX-Trail with a cracked top tube. How? Not totally sure, both were warranted thou.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't have a pic but I snapped some aluminum handlebars. Bike went down but I unclipped and was able to stay on my feet.

Looking at the pics of broken frames it makes me even more cautious of what aluminum components I purchase. Never a frame or fork. Too likely for catastrophic failure. It's inherent in the material.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

rm_racer said:


> i know it's not a bicycle, but saw this on the TT forums....so sad.
> RM250 vs. semi


Don't want this to happen to my KTM.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

PepperJester said:


> Ruff weekend:


I don't know what kind of stress would make a fork crack there. I would think the arch would give way first.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Don't want this to happen to my KTM.


well if it has ASV or ARC levers, those will survive.....but yeah, that would suck.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

i bent my ASV clutch lever/perch...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

looks like the ones in the photo i posted survived though, hence me saying that. that new renthal lever looks genuinely unbreakable.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Quarashi said:


> I don't know what kind of stress would make a fork crack there. I would think the arch would give way first.


Me either. It was a odd crack, same with the one on the frame, I would have never guessed it would crack that far in on the weld. I would expect the head tube to fail before it would crack where it did.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

dowst said:


> staged?


i dont... that **** happened


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

this is two hours into a photo shoot for Moutain Bike Action at Skatelab in Simi Valley.. bent the cranks and the bars at the TENZ(rip) befor we went to the park.

Befor:








After:


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Boxxer motion control unit. The fork seized. on me and over the bars I went


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i took a couple of laps through the DJ's, then was chatting with a buddy when he noticed this. damn glad he did!


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

rm_racer said:


> i know it's not a bicycle, but saw this on the TT forums....so sad.
> RM250 vs. semi


i remember this guy from proride.com. If i remember right he was using a trailer hitch mount and the rack broke.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

ain't nothin wrong with that BMX fork, just spin it around


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

dowst said:


> ain't nothin wrong with that BMX fork, just spin it around


same thing we said.. lol


----------



## Zeroshotix (Oct 18, 2007)

weeeeee


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

heks said:


> same thing we said.. lol


sweet ride though, always wanted a BMX to tool around on. what does a decent BMX run cost wise?


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Pimped or Plain? (the 20")

600-1600? - rough...


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

*found one*

here it is


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

dowst said:


> sweet ride though, always wanted a BMX to tool around on. what does a decent BMX run cost wise?


that bike is actually a hybrid i guess... its the DMR transition its on 24s basically a rigid moutnainbike or large bmx... a decent bmx will cost you from 300- 800 depending on your skill level and riding style... the bmx i was riding cost about 1100 to put together... i think the dmr is in the same price range(1100) not sure though... it was given to me after the photo shoot


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

3 broken spokes on 1 wheel...
It's my citybike, i'm riding on it to work.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You might as well take the spokes off... They certainly aren't doing anything by being wrapped around another spoke or taped together...


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

Yea, i know. Want to buy some used wheels...cos these're made of cheese..


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

danyiluska said:


> Yea, i know. Want to buy some used wheels...cos these're made of cheese..


mabye it's cuz you're missing half the spokes........ :madman:


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

brent878 said:


> i remember this guy from proride.com. If i remember right he was using a trailer hitch mount and the rack broke.


I remember that one as well. Actually, the owner of the bike didn't install it on the hitch rack properly. The bike was hit by a Lexas, and supposedly the front wheel was never found. That bike is still on display (or at least it was a couple months ago) at Cycle Parts West in Garbage Grove, CA.


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

Broken x.9. Happened when I was riding home on the road. Ripped off the cage, broke the deraileur hanger, messed up the dropout and broke a spoke.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

just this:








lousy square-tapered BB, managed to happen right as im going off a double too...
and why not this:








broken femur (motocross) 4 months of couch sitting..


----------



## ianinco (Jan 19, 2006)

Broken equipment is my back. The pins screws held it together for 1 year. Then had it removed and replaced with more and bigger equipment as i didn't heal properly. xrays coming soon.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Wtf???*



ianinco said:


> View attachment 306201
> 
> 
> View attachment 306204
> ...


Dude,??? What the hell is that?? Man, tell me that is not YOUR back!


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Man thats nasty...how did you do that??

Seems like more of a car crash type injury...


----------



## ianinco (Jan 19, 2006)

So, The cut was made vertically on my back and the screws go into my vetebrae. The rods run vertically either side of my spinal cord connected to the screws to hold it all together. I broke my back - BUT I do not know how.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

how do you not know how??


----------



## ianinco (Jan 19, 2006)

sorry, I was in a bit of a rush wen I posted last. I had chronic back pain for about 10 years and after years of treatment they finally took some xrays and found a fractured vertebrae. I remember a surfing accident when I was about 15 but nothing else that put me in any pain in relation to my neck or back. So after that the next ten years were spent skiing bumbs and coaching, I did 8 years of track running and coaching (100 plus miles of running per week) and also mtb racing where I had a number of large crashes - these crashes were only in xc racing. (this is another issue to be discussed in out sown forum)

That being said there was not one major injury that really put me in pain rather a slew of minor accidents followed by years of bodily abuse. I had te original surgery in August 06 and thought everything was fine. I did my first DH race season as a 27 year old this year and found that i still had significant back pain. The doctors thought that it was a tolerance issue with the titanium in my back so they decided to take it out, however, when they opened me up they saw that the repair did not heal. they had to go ahead and put some larger screws and rods and take bone grafts from my hips to build a fusion around my lower vertebrae.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

dang dude, my bro broke like 7 vertebrae, crushed his pelvis, cracked his tailbone, and broke his collar bone, all in one get off. (motocross again) so the only thing holding his upper body to his lower body was his spinal cord. and a actually stood up after the crash! he was 17 when this happened, and now he's 18 and has all the rods and metal out of his back and pelvis. he had the screws/rods and stuff in for about 6 months. only about 1 month of couching. im still amazed.

EDIT: oh, he also has to get a bone graf from his non-broken pelvis for his back and other pelvis. his surgery was about 6 hours long.


----------



## ianinco (Jan 19, 2006)

holy s**t. Don't get the wrong idea - my injury and pain was bad but in no way was it traumatic and life threatening. I just had some cool photos of blood and stuff. I am very lucky not to have gone through a large scary process like that. I did have chronic pain and insomnia for about 8 years due to my back however I do know that here are many many unlucky people out there who will not recover the way I did.

I have so much respect now for people who have had to learn how to live their lives again in a an altered way from an injury.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, i wasnt saying oh your back is nothing compared to this. i just wanted to tell the story. i should say he still can walk! without any pain at all! his life is right back to normal, except for the scars. ha.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

aeffertz91 said:


> dang dude, my bro broke like 7 vertebrae, crushed his pelvis, cracked his tailbone, and broke his collar bone, all in one get off. (motocross again) so the only thing holding his upper body to his lower body was his spinal cord. and a actually stood up after the crash! he was 17 when this happened, and now he's 18 and has all the rods and metal out of his back and pelvis. he had the screws/rods and stuff in for about 6 months. only about 1 month of couching. im still amazed.
> 
> EDIT: oh, he also has to get a bone graf from his non-broken pelvis for his back and other pelvis. his surgery was about 6 hours long.


holy sh!t that's amazing! a friend of mine broke his femur on the way to the start line of a desert race, then a few years later (just recently) he broke his back at the motocross track. i don't think he's gonna be able to ride anymore.

and damn, going around and riding for years with a broken vertebra, that's gnarly!


----------



## Zeed (Sep 2, 2007)

those pictures of your back are pretty grisly, i must say. i almost tossed up lunch...

but kudos for getting back on the bike, hope your all better.


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> i know it's not a bicycle, but saw this on the TT forums....so sad.
> RM250 vs. semi
> Attached Images


hey this is kinda like what my moto looked like after i got it back from the tweakers who stole it, just that is a little worse, hahahahahahahaha


----------



## gregoris (Oct 14, 2007)

Not mine. Would give credit to whomever if i remmebered where i saw it . Anyways....ya.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

wow. thats first time i've seen that!


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

thats what you get for riding a magenta bike!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

gregoris said:


> Not mine. Would give credit to whomever if i remmebered where i saw it . Anyways....ya.


I remember seeing this, its a pink Bottle Rocket, cased the landing and snapped the rear end off. Mad props for riding that one out...


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

derfernerf said:


> that spoke is bent...might want to replace that...
> 
> haha JK...how on EARTH did he mess up a rim that bad?


dude sick rim you want to sell? i think i could bent that back. lol


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm seeing a trend here. So far every broken bike is made from aluminum. Hmmmm....


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

So how does that torch teqnique work again? Just shine it all over your bike till you see a teeny weenie crack?

I'm DEFINITELY going to start checking my bike...


----------



## harl-adri-harl (Nov 10, 2007)

my broken kona stinky of the year 2001


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

gregoris said:


> Not mine. Would give credit to whomever if i remmebered where i saw it . Anyways....ya.


whoa.... thats nuts!!!


----------

